# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella simac 9000D ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΑΤΜΟ

## pkonid

Καλησπέρα σας.Έχω το συγκεκριμένο ατμοσίδερο το οποίο ξαφνικά δεν  βγάζει ατμό. Ανακάλυψα τελικά μετά από μερτήσεις και γεφυρώματα οτι ένα  εξάρτημα που βρίσκεται στο σύστημα του φίλτρου νερού (ηλεκτρονικό  εξάρτημα που ονομάζεται SELMO δεν λειτουργούσε).Παιδιά αν κάποιος  γνωρίζει που θα το βρώ ας απαντήσει. ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...90&cpi=&s=&l=1

----------


## stefos1

http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...q324jk4q8arji6

----------


## pkonid

ΦΙΛΕ ΠΕΤΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ. ΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΨΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## pkonid

ΦΙΛΕ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ. Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## gcnick

φιλε μου αν θελεις τον καταργεις και και ειναι οκ μονο να συμπηρωνεις οποτε χρειαζετε νερο γιατι καταργοντας αυτο δεν θα σου εμφανιζει ενδειξη οτι θελει νερο .

----------

